# pulling my hair out-What's left !!



## mrmike (Oct 16, 2012)

Bought a 2000 silverado 1500 and a fisher MM plow that was on a Dodge. It has the white 4 port Isolation module. Can I use this for the plow electric/hydraulics and get the gm light harnesses to plug into this module or do I need to get a yellow isolation module? Any help will be appreciated big time.......... Thanks, Mike


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

you will have to get the right iso module.

Thanks,
Lon


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

use this link to see what you may need.
http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp
http://http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

eMatch is a selection guide that easily identifies correct FISHER® snow plow options for a vehicle, based on a vehicle's unique specification.

eMatch Basics describes the screen components so that you understand how to move from one screen to the next and how to make selections.


----------

